

The Nobel Prize in Literature from an Alternative Universe - divia
http://www.greatbooksguide.com/nobel2.html

======
jraines
I wonder what the odds are that the blogger has read the works of the
laureates he would replace.

Funny that the ones he keeps the same are all the popular ones . . . Camus,
Hemingway, Faulkner, Marquez.

And to suggest that JK Rowling should even be on his alternate universe list
is just silly.

